# Pipe threading Machine



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I bought a Ridgid 1210 *Oil Free* machine about 4 years ago. This machine has been a great tool for threading pipe 1/2"-1" without oil. It's small and weights only about 40 lbs. 
We use it for small gas jobs when we don't want to haul out the Thread-o-matic and there is more then a few threads to cut and a hand die would be too much work.
It's easy to haul around and no need to drain any oil. The dies are cooled by a reservoir of coolant that evaporates on contact with the hot dies and leaves no oily residue.

Great tool!


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

It sounds nice.....nice and costly!:laughing: Seriously though,it does sound like a cool little unit.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

ive seen thoes in the ridgid catalog never knew how they worked.........

i lug a ridgid 300 around cause my 700 and tristand got ripped off also have a ratchet threader and a vise mounted in my cube van for random cuts.......


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We use the 1822 on 2" and down. Still using the 141 for 2 1/2" - 4" driven by a 700. Mostly welded or Vic on that stuff now though.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I paid $1300 new for the Ridgid 1210. It came with the dies for 1/2-3/4 in an adjustable chuck, with loose 1" dies and I added another chuck for the 1" dies. It would have been a pain to change out the die sizes each time. It also came with a collapsible stand.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Never used one. My dad had a hand one that we used. Lots of work!


----------



## Plumber_Pete (Jun 22, 2008)

I own the Ridgid 300 and die sized through 1 1/2". Thats about as big as I go most of the time. I also have the collapsible tripod chain vise. And a pipe vise attached to the truck.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumber_Pete said:


> I own the Ridgid 300 and die sized through 1 1/2". Thats about as big as I go most of the time. I also have the collapsible tripod chain vise. And a pipe vise attached to the truck.


We use our tri-vices for everything. That is one tool that gets used to hold everything. When I don't have one on-site. We sure do miss it.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

We use a 300, and since we work in buildings that still require galvanized waste and vent, we keep dies through 2". Anything over two inch will be service weight cast iron, I am here to pound the lead.


----------

